# American Bladesmith Society Kids Hammerin



## richard harley (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.americanbladesmith.com/i...s&subsection=show_events_details&events_id=35


My dad and Wes Byrd are the youth coordinators for the American Bladesmith Society.If u have a kid that is interested it will be a great time.When we teach there is a history lesson ,a lesson in metallurgy and physics.its my experience that they are easier to teach than adults Most kids have no preconceived misconceptions.
we will have a host of some of the finest bladesmith in the world to teach. kids


----------



## richard harley (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.americanbladesmith.com/i...s&subsection=show_events_details&events_id=35


----------

